# washington state



## army (Aug 12, 2008)

hey all not sure if this is were this thread needs to go but if not me bad,
i was wondering if how many poeple are from washington state near fort lewis area because after i get back from deployment i am being stationed there and i want to find couple places to train at, i'm really into BJJ, i want to try muiy thai sorry for wrong spellings, or if there is a place that does MMA style training, i just want to do the training not the tournments like alot of guys do i just want the training and fitness part. thanks all


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 13, 2008)

Not near Ft. Lewis. Sorry.

Thanks for serving!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 21, 2008)

If you're willing to take a short trip to Kent, call 253-854-5056 and tell them Josh Oakley sent you.


----------

